# LCD Monitor Problem



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

My wife's 22in Viewsonic LCD monitor is acting strange. The color seems to be off, and the letters in sentences seem either dull, or hardly readable.
I have played around with all of the settings, let it do it's thing automatically,
and placed it in memory mode...supposed to be factory settings, and still something is not right. I attached it to two other PCs in the house and it is still the same, so her video card is not the problem. 
I know this is sort of vague, but it is the best way I can explain it. The unit is about 2 years old and not used excessively.
Thanks.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*LCD monitor prob.*

Hey this may sound dumb but I have to ask. I'm no Geek at all. 
Did you check the setting and the reset button, usualy on the side of the monitor ? someone could have moved or cleaned and dusted the monitor

Just a thought I had my problems once and completly forgot about
these control and adj. buttons. ( Hey what are these for? ) "me ":whistling2:

Deck hand


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, deck hand. Not a dumb answer at all, but as far as I can determine, there is no reset button. In the on screen menu, there is an option to Memory Reset, which according the manual, resets all of the settings to factory. Anyway, there seems to be no easy fix, so I will just hang on to it as a temporary but usable spare. These things are pretty cheap these day, so I will just buy her another.
Thanks again.


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

ViewSonic's LCD warranty is 3 years parts and labor, so you might want to see if you can get a free replacement/repair.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks RedHelix. I always thinnk it is only one year. Anyway I called BestBuy where I bought it, and they wanted nothing to do with me as it was over a year and told me to contact ViewsSonic. Then I went online to the ViewSonic site, and after a half hour was no further ahead than when I started. They certainly do not make it easy. As mentioned, I will keep it as a temporary spare in case one of the others goes belly up. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## it help (Aug 25, 2010)

I have seen this problem before. There is a way to fix this but unfort. You need to have it looked at by a proffi. For it. Usually it is caused by sunlight and even magnates close to the screan. It can be restored by companies like shop jimmy. Or even people who fix tvs and lcd. But it would be a lot cheaper to replace then fix. Check out ebay and even hypermicro . Com good products at resonable price.


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

polarzak said:


> Thanks RedHelix. I always thinnk it is only one year. Anyway I called BestBuy where I bought it, and they wanted nothing to do with me as it was over a year and told me to contact ViewsSonic. Then I went online to the ViewSonic site, and after a half hour was no further ahead than when I started. :thumbsup:


Aye; for any given manufacturer, you pretty much always have to call to put in a warranty claim.




it help said:


> I have seen this problem before. There is a way to fix this but unfort. You need to have it looked at by a proffi. For it. Usually it is caused by sunlight and even magnates close to the screan.


Magnetic fields affect the color on CRTs, not LCDs. They don't use phosphors.


----------

